# Halloween Costume For Next Year



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Heres the Picture of my costume for next year I am digging a grave in my brak mulch and then when the tots come by i am going to climb out.
http://www.frightcatalog.com/images/large_catalog_images/1111_1111.jpg


----------

